
Scripting: Higher Level Programming for the 21st Century - llambda
http://www.tcl.tk/doc/scripting.html
======
vorg
I wonder if dynamically-typed languages are stable entrants in the IT
ecosystem?

Charles Nutter (headius at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3372816>)
recently wrote about _JRuby_: "I find it a bit of a dodge when a dynamic
language has to go to static types for performance. That's not to say I
haven't wanted to have that dodge available to JRuby users, but being unable
(or unwilling) to unilaterally add optional static types to Ruby, we've been
forced to find more creative options."

And Groovy is introducing static compilation
([http://docs.codehaus.org/display/GroovyJSR/GEP+10+-+Static+c...](http://docs.codehaus.org/display/GroovyJSR/GEP+10+-+Static+compilation)),
having this year added special treatment for primitive types, perhaps
encouraged by the Grails team to make Groovy faster.

Is there an overall tendency that once a software product/language has been
successfully marketed, the next step is to make what's there faster, even if
that means refocusing on static compilation instead of dynamic?

